# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > مبتدی: treeview

## negarshirazi

برای تغییر رنگ node  در treeview در دلفی چه کار باید کرد ؟

----------

